# عايزة صلوات الاجيبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة عايزة صلوات الاجيبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر

و اى البومات لية كمان لو عندكم 
و شكرآ للجميع :flowers:


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عايزة صلوات الاجيبية بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر*

البومات عادل ماهر 
http://www.barzy.com/coptic/songs/adel_maher.html

صلوات الاجبيه للشماس عادل ماهر 
http://www.copticwave.com/media/agbia/adilagbia.rm

سيتم غلق الموضوع لانه هناك موضوع مثبت لطلبات الترانيم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------

